# Singapore Face-to-Face meetup/support



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello!
Wondering if I can get and fellow Singapore SAD or GAD sufferer. So far I have been living here for 5 motnhs and met a few people. I want to broaden my circle. Practicing exposure without medication and could use some support in real life.

Anyone, want to meet up face-to-face?

My email: [email protected]


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi meye!

Our sg support group is organizing an outing on friday, which is tmr nite, and we'll be having a steamboat dinner. wanna join us? 
if ur coming, just leave me a PM


----------



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi there! I am actually part of the 'Sanctum...' FB group. I just joined recently after a SAMH member told me about it. 

Btw, it's a great group! I was happy to find an active group with at least 50 members (finally!). SAD seems less common in S'pore (i.e. compared to the US). One thing though is that the age group of your FB group seems pretty young. I am in my mid 30s and got the feeling that most people are probably in their early or mid 20s. Not that it really matters...I haven't made any posts yet as many of my FB friends are just acquaintances who have no idea I have SAD. I am watching out for activites calendar though...I am actually out of town this weekend so will miss the steam boat. 

I saw you posted pics @ Mac Ritchie. I'd love to see a group activity like that. I'll PM you once I'm back in town. 

Take Care


----------

